# Welches Filesystem für externe Festplatte?

## haebi

Hallo zusammen,

welches FS ist denn für eine externe Festplatte am empfehlenswertesten? 

Sieht man mal von vfat für die Benutzung unter Win + Linux ab, gibt's Empfehlungen, welches Filesystem z.B. für eine nur sporadisch und nur unter Gentoo per FireWire o. USB genutzte Backup-Platte am geeignetsten ist?

TIA & Gruß,

h.

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe auf meiner ext3 und keine Probleme damit.

----------

## smg

Jo ext3 habsch und FAT32 weil paar Anwendungen hier Fat32 verlangen :/

----------

## Earthwings

Ist es in dem Fall dann wichtig, ob es eine externe oder interne Platte ist? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Und für die Desktop Linux-Dateisysteme gibt es derzeit meiner Meinung nach keine wirkliche Alternative zu ext3/4.

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Gentoo frisch aufgesetzt wegen Hardware-Tausch (wechsel auf amd64) und benutze jetzt jfs. War das eine schlechte Wahl? Es handelt sich um ein normales Desktop-System.

----------

## boris64

Für meine externe USB-Platte benutze ich seit ca. einem Jahr ext3, 

für Linux die wohl zur Zeit beste und sicherste Wahl.

Um die Festplatte dann auch unter Windows nutzen zu können,

verwende ich den ext2 IFS Treiber (-> http://www.fs-driver.org/, Freeware).

Funktioniert tadellos  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Um die Festplatte dann auch unter Windows nutzen zu können,
> 
> verwende ich den ext2 IFS Treiber (-> http://www.fs-driver.org/, Freeware)

 

Ich verwende die auch, nur als ich auf XP dann das SP2 installiert hatte, ging es nicht mehr. Also deinstalliert und wieder draufgepackt -> schwupss, Windows bootete nicht mehr. Einige andere sagten mir, dass es nicht am Treiber liegt und bei ihnen mit SP2 funktioniert, aber jetzt hab' ich es mit SP1, funktioniert und lass es auch so.

^^nur als Anmerkung

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ist es in dem Fall dann wichtig, ob es eine externe oder interne Platte ist? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

 

externe Platten werden doch etwas anders verwendet als interne. Externe werden "im laufenden Betrieb" gesteckt und gezogen.

Ich nehme für meine externe Platte xfs, da xfs meines wissens das einzige FS ist, daß beim mount automatisch einen fsck macht. Bei allen anderen muß man ihn explizit machen.

Jetzt begeb ich mich mal aufs Glatteis:

ext2/3 kann man glaube ich auch dirty mounten. Kann ich leider grad net ausprobieren.

Sollte das nicht stimmen, kann man mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ext2/3 kann man glaube ich auch dirty mounten. Kann ich leider grad net ausprobieren. 

 

Wenn du damit meinst ob man ein ext2/3 Dateisystem auch dann mounten kann wenn es fehler enthält: ja das geht (bei mir zumindest). Ich habe eine Zeitlang gar nicht gemerkt, dass mein Dateisystem fehlerhaft ist, da Gentoo nur beim booten kurz eine Fehlermeldung anzeigte und sonst das Dateisystem klaglos mountete.

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du damit meinst ob man ein ext2/3 Dateisystem auch dann mounten kann wenn es fehler enthält: ja das geht (bei mir zumindest). Ich habe eine Zeitlang gar nicht gemerkt, dass mein Dateisystem fehlerhaft ist, da Gentoo nur beim booten kurz eine Fehlermeldung anzeigte und sonst das Dateisystem klaglos mountete.

 

Das meinte ich. xfs macht beim mounten automatisch einen fsck. ext2/3 wird defekt gemountet. Um Daten zu retten ist das schön. Wenn ich aber nicht merke, daß das Filesystem defekt ist, ist das schlecht. Deshalb hab ich mich bei meiner Externen Platte für xfs entschieden. Bei den Disks, die beim booten gemountet werden, wird ja beim booten ein fsck gemacht.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bei den Disks, die beim booten gemountet werden, wird ja beim booten ein fsck gemacht.

 

Mein Gentoo hat sowas bei meiner ext3 Platte nie gemacht.  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn man bei der fstab hinten 1 1 einträgt dann macht er es

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man oft formatiert, dann sollte man kein ext3 nehmen, weil das dafür sehr lange braucht.

Wenn man oft mountet, dann sollte man kein reiser3 nehmen, weil das dafür sehr lange braucht.

Ansonsten hat ext2/3 den Vorteil, daß man es auch unter Windows lesen kann und sich mit Windowspartitionierungstools bearbeiten läßt.

Und wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, kann man immer noch fat32 verwenden. Damit kommt so ziemlich alles klar.

----------

## haebi

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man oft mountet, dann sollte man kein reiser3 nehmen, weil das dafür sehr lange braucht. 

 

Kann ich bestätigen  :Smile: .

Danke Euch allen für Eure Kommentare, ich werd mir mal eine Partition auf der Platte mit xfs formatieren und bissl rumspielen.

Schönen Abend,

H.

----------

## yentz

 *Quote:*   

> ich werd mir mal eine Partition auf der Platte mit xfs formatieren und bissl rumspielen.

 

Ich verwende seit Jahren xfs und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, was jetzt aber nicht unbedingt repräsentativ sein muss. Bin gerade bei meiner ersten Gentoo-Installation allerdings darüber gestolpert, dass grub-install wohl Probleme mit xfs haben. Aber man kann ja die grub-Konsole nehmen. Das Problem dürfte aber für eine externe Festplatte sowieso nicht relevant sein. Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen, dass xfs wohl ausgiebig den Cache benutzt, was der Performance wohl gut tut, aber nicht so toll ist bei einem plötzlichen Stromausfall, wenn die Daten noch nicht geschrieben sind. Werde mal suche, ob ich den Artikel wieder finde.

yentz

----------

## yentz

 *Quote:*   

> Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen, dass xfs wohl ausgiebig den Cache benutzt, was der Performance wohl gut tut, aber nicht so toll ist bei einem plötzlichen Stromausfall, wenn die Daten noch nicht geschrieben sind. Werde mal suche, ob ich den Artikel wieder finde.

 

[url]http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS_(Dateisystem)#Nachteile_von_XFS[/url]

yentz

----------

## psyqil

 *yentz wrote:*   

> Werde mal suche, ob ich den Artikel wieder finde.

 Vielleicht der hier:  :Razz:   *Das Gentoo-Handbuch wrote:*   

> Wir empfehlen den Einsatz dieses Dateisystems nur auf Linux-Systemen mit High-End-SCSI und/oder Fibre-Channel-Storage und einer redundaten Stromversorgung. Da XFS agressiv vom RAM gebraucht macht, können unsachgemäß designte Programme (solche die keine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen, wenn Sie auf die Festplatte schreiben und davon gibt es einige) dazu führen, dass eine ganze Menge Daten verloren gehen, wenn das System unerwartet ausfällt.

 

----------

## energyman76b

reiserfs

unter anderem weil:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=116890805030182&w=2

----------

## Inte

Hat von Euch jemand mal UDF auf 'ner Wechselplatte ausprobiert? Meine DVD-RAM-Medien formatiere ich immer mit UDF & kann problemlos ohne Treiberinstallationsorgien auch unter Win2000 & XP darauf zugreifen.

Wenn ich mal eine meiner Wechselplatten leerräumen kann, probier ich es mal aus. Vielleicht hat bis dahin ja jemand ein paar Infos zu Macken/Eigenheiten zur Kombination Wechselplatte+UDF.

----------

## firefly

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hat von Euch jemand mal UDF auf 'ner Wechselplatte ausprobiert? Meine DVD-RAM-Medien formatiere ich immer mit UDF & kann problemlos ohne Treiberinstallationsorgien auch unter Win2000 & XP darauf zugreifen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal eine meiner Wechselplatten leerräumen kann, probier ich es mal aus. Vielleicht hat bis dahin ja jemand ein paar Infos zu Macken/Eigenheiten zur Kombination Wechselplatte+UDF.

 

Zumindestens über ein loopback device scheint es, oberflächlich gesehen, keine probleme zu geben.

Ich habe nur ein 100MB großes image über loopback device mit udf formatiert, gemountet und ein paar Dateien kopiert/gelöscht.

----------

## Inte

Ich benutze jetzt seit knapp einem Monat UDF 1.50 auf zwei externen (1xIEEE, 1xUSB 2.0) Festplatten und kann nicht klagen. Die eine Platte, die vorher unter ext3 höllische Geräusche bei Zugriffen gemacht hat, schnurrt jetzt wie ein Kätzchen.  :Wink: 

Allerdings mußte ich immer das Device direkt formatieren (mkudffs --udfrev=0x0150 --media-type=hd --utf8 /dev/sda). Mit einzelnen Partitionen scheint das nicht zu funktionieren.Wenn ich Partitionen angelegt habe, wurden diese von mount immer mit dem vorherigen Dateisystemtyp eingehängt.mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1 mkudffs (+optionen) /dev/sda1 mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk Partition wurde als ext2 gemountet.   :Shocked: Unter manchen XP Systemen werden die Platten auch sauber erkannt und können beschrieben werden. Nur unter 2000 werde ich immer gefragt, ob ich den neuen Datenträger formatieren möchte.  :Laughing: 

So far UDF++

----------

## schachti

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Ist es in dem Fall dann wichtig, ob es eine externe oder interne Platte ist? Meiner Meinung nach nicht.  
> 
> externe Platten werden doch etwas anders verwendet als interne. Externe werden "im laufenden Betrieb" gesteckt und gezogen.
> ...

 

Und das spricht - wegen des Cachings - gerade gegen XFS (wenn man nicht manuell an den Parametern dreht).

----------

